# Light trails



## Morph3ous (Jul 6, 2007)

After recently changing the SLR for a nice DSLR, I thought I'd share my recent shot taken a few nights ago, where I tried doing a car light trail shot. I was pretty pleased with the result.


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

Excellent shot mate ! :thumb:


----------



## .Martin (May 2, 2007)

Love it!


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

like that :thumb: post up some more


----------



## Markus (Nov 27, 2007)

just amazing!!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Looking good.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

what exposure was that - thats fantastic


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Kev_mk3 said:


> what exposure was that - thats fantastic


There is no exif data so at a guess i would say it was something like f22, 30 second exposure, ISO 100.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> There is no exif data so at a guess i would say it was something like f22, 30 second exposure, ISO 100.


found it :thumb: -


Manual exposure, 20 sec, f/8, ISO 100

February 17, 2008 6:07:18PM Z (timezone not specified)
(4 days, 16 hours, 12 minutes, 1 second ago, assuming an image timezone of US Pacific)

Canon EOS 400D
Also known as: Canon EOS Digital Rebel XTi (US); Canon Kiss Digital X (Japan)

as found here  :lol:

http://regex.info/exif.cgi


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Cracking shot that. It looks like it should be on an album cover


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Kev_mk3 said:


> found it :thumb: -
> 
> 
> Manual exposure, 20 sec, f/8, ISO 100
> ...


Ah now that is a useful tool:thumb:


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Fantastic shot mate!

Well caught.:thumb:


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> Ah now that is a useful tool:thumb:


http://www.irfanview.com/

This is the muts nuts of exif info. :thumb:


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

nice
i'm just learning how to set my nikon d40
i will try that:
20 sec, f/8, ISO 100

not sure if i can control shutter speed from the body though.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

p1tse said:


> nice
> i'm just learning how to set my nikon d40
> i will try that:
> 20 sec, f/8, ISO 100
> ...


Yeah you can just put it in to "M" and you will have control of apeture and shutter


----------



## clipstone (Nov 29, 2006)

Otherwise just put it in shutter priority mode, set the shutter speed to 20secs, and see how the shot comes out - can add a longer or shorter exposure from that point depending on how it looks.

However, as said above, you should have full manual mode on there - my 300D did and that is a few yrs old now.


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

i've only just gone off auto mode and experimented with P, A, S, so M is a little scary for me ;-)

will give it ago. and if it's good weather, maybe tonight too


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

p1tse said:


> i've only just gone off auto mode and experimented with P, A, S, so M is a little scary for me ;-)
> 
> will give it ago. and if it's good weather, maybe tonight too


same with me and my canon but you pick it up quick


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

That's the beauty of digital ! Nothing to be scared of, whack it into manual mode and f*** up to your hearts content! Then simply delete them and start again until you get it right :thumb:


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

Lovely pic. :thumb: 

And with no filters or PS?


----------



## Morph3ous (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks for the kind comments guys. 

As has already been mentioned, these are much simpler than they seem. It was shot using M mode on my Canon. I took about 40 pictures in total, each with varying shutter speeds and apertures. They all gave different variations of the sky and the trails, depending on how many cars passed during the processing of the image.



V8burble said:


> Lovely pic. :thumb:
> 
> And with no filters or PS?


No, afraid not. Not really possible with a shot like this. In order to get the right amount of trails, and to ensure a proper sky, these do need a little work in PS. This one is made up of 4 images, which gave me a nice set of lights, without it being too much. I then cloned out a street lamp, and selected the best sky from the 4 images. The sky was then tweaked ever so slightly with a curves adjustment so bring out the blue/purple at the top. The bottom of the sky is 'as was' though.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

Morph3ous said:


> Thanks for the kind comments guys.
> 
> As has already been mentioned, these are much simpler than they seem. It was shot using M mode on my Canon. I took about 40 pictures in total, each with varying shutter speeds and apertures. They all gave different variations of the sky and the trails, depending on how many cars passed during the processing of the image.


its a case of trial & error as i found the other night  :thumb:


----------



## Morph3ous (Jul 6, 2007)

Someone asked for more images, so here's another landscape picture I took a few days before the trails one.










Exif info: 1/320 f11 @59mm. Exposure -1

Again, very little PS work, just a bit of cropping following by a curves layer to dramatise the sky a little more.


----------



## Morph3ous (Jul 6, 2007)

Kev_mk3 said:


> its a case of trial & error as i found the other night  :thumb:


Definately is!


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

Morph3ous said:


> Definately is!


just put mine up on another thread :thumb:


----------



## TPR1966 (Apr 2, 2006)

You can also view the Exif data via a firefox add-on if you wish :thumb:

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3905

Lovely pictures mate, thank you for sharing them :thumb:


----------



## Philuk (Nov 13, 2007)

dont suppose you have a higher pixel image, i wanna use that as a background on the pc i love it!


----------



## Morph3ous (Jul 6, 2007)

Which one? The Light Trails one? What monitor resolution do you want?


----------



## Philuk (Nov 13, 2007)

yea the first one the light trails. im on 1024x768 mate


----------



## Flaming Dragon (Apr 9, 2007)

I love photos with light trails!!!

That is gorgeous!!!!!!!


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Cracking light trails Morph3ous.!

Textbook stuff.:thumb:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Awesome photography


----------



## Morph3ous (Jul 6, 2007)

Thank'n you!


----------

